# Randolph County Land wanted?



## Superracer (Feb 8, 2012)

I am looking for hunting land around Randolph Co. area. 
 We gun and bow hunt deer, turkeys, and hogs. Need a camping area also. Thanks
Dewayne, Tampa, Fla.   Dewayne@Lawhonplumbing.com


----------



## Beamer (Feb 8, 2012)

*Calhoun County*

Superacer we have a great club 725 acres big deer, hogs. Qw are north of Morgan. 
We have a camp site with electric, water cleaning station and ice machine are available 

email me...  elmorejon@gmail.com

Fla hunters only


----------



## Superracer (Feb 9, 2012)

Em sent


----------



## Hobieone (Feb 9, 2012)

There are several tracts of land on the Rayonier website in Randolph Co.


----------



## Superracer (Feb 9, 2012)

Thx, I looked at most of them. Hoping for something better.


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

I have room for 4 members with a camp house. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin, ga great hunting and fellowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

*member*

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with plenty of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## rutledgerm (May 1, 2012)

*Member*

We have 4 member slots left between Benovolance and Lumpkin Ga, $1000 a year per member includes a house and great fellowship and hunting. Call Mike at 352-427-4985.... With Campsite as well with septic,, water,, electric


----------



## gator tackle (May 28, 2012)

I have a land owner who has 500 ac in Cuthbert.  He had not leased it 2 weeks ago.  Going up next weekend if you are still intestered.


----------

